# WTB Saltwater Reel



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I am wanting to start fishing for trout and reds with my flyrod, but the reel I currently have on my 8 weight won't stand up to the saltwater. I don't want to spend an arm and a leg (under $150?) so I was wondering if anyone had one they were trying to sell. 

If there isn't one here, does anyone have any experience with the Redington Behemoth? The 7/8 is available on Amazon for $110 and has good reviews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

Take a look a what you can get from Lamson in your price range. I have a few. Started with the Konic which appears to be discontinued and replaced with what their calling Lamson Liquid. 
I have a Konic I've used for 7 years in the salt. It works like the day I got it and I'm not known for a lot maintenance on my stuff. Nice reel at the price point great drag system IMO.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

The liquid looks great. I'll definitely look into it more. Do you know if you buy a reel and spool separately or if the spools are just listed for extras? I've never bought one online so I'm not really familiar with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

watergator said:


> The liquid looks great. I'll definitely look into it more. Do you know if you buy a reel and spool separately or if the spools are just listed for extras? I've never bought one online so I'm not really familiar with it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most likely it's priced reel only and does not include an extra spool. Extra spools a great way to go when using multiple line types. I'm not sure where you saw it priced.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

The Behemoth is a decent reel with lots of drag.

Just curious - what reel do you have now?

Unless you're regularly dunking it and you keep it clean you'll probably be OK using what you have. Wash it frequently with a water & salt-away solution, keep Reel Magic on everything and you'll be OK.


----------



## watergator (Apr 5, 2016)

I have an orvis C.F.O IV. It's a beautiful trout reel and has served me well for rainbows, bass, and pike, but it has sentimental value so I really don't want to subject it to saltwater. I mostly wade and kayak, so my gear gets wet no matter how hard I try to keep it dry, which is why I want something sealed, durable, and relatively inexpensive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

All true. If you are going to be rough on your gear, you can't beat Lamson - some tough stuff. That said, I don't know how they handle saltwater (probably just like anything else with moving parts and good rinse care). Behemoths are good too, just a little on the heavy side for my casting taste.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

FWIW - I have a very inexpensive Okuma SLV reel and it has served me well - it was way less than $100. The largest fish I caught on it was a 30" red and the drag handled it well.


----------



## Tres (May 8, 2010)

I've been throwing this one in the salt for about 5 years now and have no complaints. Right around $100 for a solid reel. https://www.amazon.com/Pflueger-Trion-Fly-Reel-Line/dp/B0007W7EN2/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1496143715&sr=8-1&keywords=pflueger+trion+fly


----------



## TNtroutbum (Jan 20, 2016)

+1 on a Lamson. I have a Konic 3.5 on my 8wt. Lamson makes a great reel.


----------



## wtbfishin' (Jul 31, 2016)

TNtroutbum said:


> +1 on a Lamson. I have a Konic 3.5 on my 8wt. Lamson makes a great reel.


Only issue with a Konic is it's cast so if you drop one they don't bend out of round. They could actual break. I have 2 konics 3.5 , and I believe the next up is a 4 on my 10wt which I must have dropped as a small piece of the foot broke off . Still works in the reel seat so all is good just kind of a bummer.
I also have the Speedster model (sweet) but more $$$$$ 
Not sure if the Liquid is cast or not?


----------



## TNtroutbum (Jan 20, 2016)

Yes the Liquid is pressure cast also. The remix has a machined frame and a cast spool (same spool as the liquid) and the Guru is the lowest price fully machined Lamson reel.


----------



## Lieutenant ZKO (Jan 19, 2015)

Shadow Gladiator. When I bought this they only had green and red. Now they have silver which will pair with any rod. This is still a smaller company. I vouch for them. I need a little more weight to balance my glass rod so I put the 9/10 on my 8wt rod. They come with line too. Line is ok...


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

If you want "corrosion resistant", composite reels might be the way to go. Here's an example.

http://www.loopflyusa.com/products/loop-reels/loop-xact-reels/


----------

